# Max height of circuit breaker



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

Have a service change for a 800A 480v main and MCC for a city wellhouse. Was spec replace main gear on top of a gutter to splice onto the service conductors. With the height of the gutter and the new main panel on top. There is 500a breaker and at the center of the handle is 6’8” It’s feeding a soft start then to the 350hp well pump. Does NEC 2017 240.24(4) apply. 

(A) Accessibility. Switches containing fuses and circuit breakers shall be readily accessible and installed so that the center of the grip of the operating handle of the switch or circuit breaker, when in its highest position, is not more than 2.0 m (6 ft. 7 in.) above the floor or working platform, unless one of the following applies:

(1) For busways, as provided in 368.17(C).

(2) For supplementary overcurrent protection, as described in 240.10.

(3) For overcurrent devices, as described in 225.40 and 230.92.

(4) For overcurrent devices adjacent to utilization equipment that they supply, access shall be permitted to be by portable means.

This soft start and well pump are no more than 10 ft away in the same room. This breaker is at 6’8” and inspector is making me lower it. Not that big of deal but will not give this code reference any thought whatsoever. What are your thoughts?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Build a tiny platform out of redwood or cedar so that anyone addressing this C/B is elevated by 2 inches.

It's the cheapest way out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> Build a tiny platform out of redwood or cedar so that anyone addressing this C/B is elevated by 2 inches.
> 
> It's the cheapest way out.


I have seen this done with a concrete slab never with wood.

Wood isn't permanent in many jurisdictions.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

My first thought was the inspector is an ass. But if someone gets hurt and attorneys come in with tape measures and code books...
Also consider the property is owned by the inspector's employer to whom he has a fiduciary duty. 
Pouring an inch of concrete would suffice. Is that practical? 
Moving it is another option of course.
Sorry to see something so menial pee on your corn flakes. I know it sucks but it is what it is.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have seen this done with a concrete slab never with wood.
> 
> Wood isn't permanent in many jurisdictions.


Said platform has to anchored down. It can't just 'sit there.'

( ie wedge anchors with washers and nuts into counter-sunk bores )


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Buy a 90lb. bag of quickcrete, build a quick 2"x4" form underneath the breaker in question, and BAM!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have seen this done with a concrete slab never with wood.
> 
> Wood isn't permanent in many jurisdictions.


No decks, docks, or stairs?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> No decks, docks, or stairs?


Not permanent just in regard to the suggested use.


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

MikeFL said:


> My first thought was the inspector is an ass. But if someone gets hurt and attorneys come in with tape measures and code books...
> Also consider the property is owned by the inspector's employer to whom he has a fiduciary duty.
> Pouring an inch of concrete would suffice. Is that practical?
> Moving it is another option of course.
> Sorry to see something so menial pee on your corn flakes. I know it sucks but it is what it is.




I know, I think he was having a bad day, even still I was respectful and wasn’t snotty. Even when he attempted an argument that you cant splice onto service conductors? I simply asked where is that in the code. Then immediately retracted. Then proceeded in making me change from 2 port splice taps for the 2 parallel feeder runs extensions to 4 ports. So all parallel are terminated together. Again I complied, just never had an inspection go like that and now we have to rearrange molded case breakers to accommodate 1”.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

It's cheaper to lift the floor up, wood or concrete.


----------

